# Jurasic Park soon to be real..



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone else find this just not to be a good idea?

http://www.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/europe/07/11/siberia.babymammoth.reut/index.html


Went extinct for a reason, to try and clone one now ummm yea that just seems to have bad news written all over it.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

mmm...

I say go for it! Just keep it on the island


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

well could be good suppose, might replace the elephant rides at the circus


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Osiris said:


> well could be good suppose, might replace the elephant rides at the circus


The little kids would love the rides then, wouldn't they?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

i think its a good idea, i would love to see a mammoth in my lifetime, plus its not like a T rex or anything so i say go for it too


----------



## Apotheosis (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with it. Mammoths don't eat humans. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

...I'd like ta see where u got that info....I could imagine a mammoth eating a person.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Bear said:


> mmm...
> 
> I say go for it! Just keep it on the island


And make sure none of them can swim. ;-)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've been waiting for them to hurry up and clone this thing for years.


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

Ehh... The mammoth is supposedly the first animal humans made extinct, so theres a possibility had we not overkilled it, it would still be alive therefore bringing it back wouldnt neccecarily be wrong. Also mammoths are herbivores =)

Also the average mammoth lived 60-80 years XD


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Yeah Bear, Mammoths ate plant matter just as modern day elephants do today. They could harm you, just as an upset elephant could but they wouldn't seek you out as food. They had tooth plates, much like molars which they used for grazing on vegetation. Can read about them and their diet here....as well as many other sources. http://www.ucmp.berkeley.edu/mammal/mammoth/about_mammoths.html

Not sure where I stand on this....it would be very interesting to see a living mammoth or any prehistoric creature for that matter but what could the consequences of this be? Imagine millions of PETA members and other environmental activist groups protesting this.....yikes!


----------



## Cefari (Jun 18, 2007)

Mmm, PETA protesting bringing back an animal we may of killed of? Seems hypocritical, and it's not neccecarily like we'd be hurting it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2007)

Nah, but they might come up with some reason why it'd harm animals in the environment today. Who knows.


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I would say do it just *because* PETA would object, but that's just me. Seriously, it seems like whenever people "play God" it ends badly. Time will tell.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

I say do it because that would just be awsome and who wouldnt want to see a mammoth.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm all for it, just because of the awesome kewlness of it. If it annoys people--> BONUS!

As for Michael Creighton, he just finally got lucky. All his books are the same. They're all: "It was a perfectly ordinary day, at the perfectly EXtraordinary place, until suddenly something went horribly wrong! "


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Why wouldn't you do it? For one its a mammoth (=cool), Two, what harm can it do if its on an island. I don't know if people realize this, but I think mammoths sink.

Plus, it says the last population went extinct 5,000 years ago. We definetely had a part in its demise.


----------

